
Ask HN: How much is an interesting job worth? - Furminator
I was getting tired of my current position, I wasn&#x27;t making enough, I was losing interest&#x2F;passion in the work that I was doing, and I felt like I wasn&#x27;t moving anywhere in my current company... so I applied for two startups (one yc backed) and was fortunate enough to get offers from both.<p>I never thought I say this, but I hate the fact that I have a choice. I don&#x27;t want to choose. I can&#x27;t. I need help.<p>Without boring you with the details it boils down to two options (everything else being equal):<p>1) Move to a city I&#x27;m not excited about for a sexy job with a sexy product for pretty much the same pay I have now (after COL increase).<p>2) Stay in my city for a slightly more interesting job (although same essential role), with lots of flexibility, great company culture, and a substantial increase in pay.<p>At what point does pay and benefits outweigh job interest?<p>How do you figure out how much an interesting job is worth?
======
bwackwat
"...sexy job and sexy product..."

Is that what your genitals or brains tell you? Trust your gut. My gut tells me
that that particular insight will not run true. Higher pay in a place you are
already comfortable is certainly... less risky.

For some an interesting job is worth everything; for others salary is worth
everything.

How old are you? Do you have a family? Is moving easy? How badly do you need
money, considering debt?

~~~
Furminator
"Is that what your genitals or brains tell you? Trust your gut. My gut tells
me that that particular insight will not run true."

Can you elaborate on what you mean by this?

I just turned 29, no family, and moving would be fairly easy. No debt, but I
do enjoy money...

~~~
bwackwat
Well it was a type of joke on describing the job with "sexy". The meaning is:
don't get tricked. Job interviewers intentionally make the
position/place/company appear and feel great, but the reality might not hold
up to that. It's an expectation.

It sounds like the new city and the lowered salary of the job with "sexy"
features is thus also a fine idea. Without more details it is purely up to
your judgement on how "sexy" that job really is compared to the other.

Sexy.

